# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Can you guess?

## coldbloodaddict

Fresh out of the egg...Thought it would be fun to see if anybody can figure this one out...As far as I know it's a first!

----------

_Capray_ (10-15-2012)

----------


## Annarose15

Something like a leopard butter (or queen) bee? I can't wait for post-shed pics. Whatever it is, it's stunning!

----------


## Andybill

Super vanilla spider yb?

----------


## HypoLyf

Leopard Queen Bee YB

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Good guesses...None are right though...

----------


## FoxReptiles

Pewter Enchi Bee

----------


## therunaway

Axanthic queen bee?

Sent from my piece of crap phone via Tapatalk

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Pewter Enchi Bee





> Axanthic queen bee?
> 
> Sent from my piece of crap phone via Tapatalk


Nope!

----------


## h00blah

Pewter chocolate spider?

----------


## liv

Whatever she is, she reminds me of an oreo  :Very Happy:

----------

_Brokenangelr_ (10-25-2012),_Munizfire_ (10-16-2012)

----------


## .G&S Royal pythons.

Is there some clown in there?

----------


## John1982

leopard lesser redstripe?

----------


## dr del

[random guess]

Mojave wannabee?

[/random guess]

----------


## Andybill

Axanthic super vanilla spider??  :Smile: 

For some reason I am convinced there's super vanilla and spider in there...

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Pewter chocolate spider?





> Whatever she is, she reminds me of an oreo





> Is there some clown in there?





> leopard lesser redstripe?





> [random guess]
> 
> Mojave wannabee?
> 
> [/random guess]





> Axanthic super vanilla spider?? 
> 
> For some reason I am convinced there's super vanilla and spider in there...


Nice tries...Still not right though!

----------


## spasticbeast

Super Vanilla Leopard?

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Super Vanilla Leopard?


Nope!

----------


## Andybill

Vanilla cream leopard spider???  :Very Happy:

----------


## heylookitsjon

Axanthic leopard lesser bee?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## irishanaconda

pinstripe red axanthic?

----------


## Robert093090

Axanthic leopard pin??


Follow my Instagram page @Noa_Morphs

----------

_irishanaconda_ (10-15-2012)

----------


## irishanaconda

And my last guess would be pin axanthic leopard

----------


## RobNJ

I'm gonna go with butter/woma/leopard...

----------


## cmack91

Woma pastel axanthic.

----------


## BWyant

Axanthic Spinner?

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Leopard spider ghost 


Sent from iPhone using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## dillan2020

Fire woma leopard

----------


## coldbloodaddict

You guys are way off...lol...Keep trying!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Spotnose....something....something.....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rafacacho

Spider calico YB?

----------


## Andybill

Does it have Ax in it?

----------


## cmack91

Leopard spider pewter?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I think I see spotnose too, other than that....I got nothing.

----------


## brobertson

Fire Spotnose het red axanthic?

----------


## Munizfire

Well, hoping it's a first, I think it should be fair that you get to name him/her, and I know you're going to call it Cookies&Cream Ball Python.



SOOOO my guess is:  Cookies&Cream Ball Python.


what do I win?  :Very Happy:

----------


## dillan2020

vanilla spider clown

----------


## coldbloodaddict

I really like the variety of combos people are coming up with...None of them are right though!!! LOL

I think this Combo is unguessable!!!

----------


## Andybill

> I really like the variety of combos people are coming up with...None of them are right though!!! LOL
> 
> I think this Combo is unguessable!!!


Tell us! I cant take it anymore!!!!  :Please:  

It looks pretty awesome btw...  :Smile:

----------


## snakesRkewl

redstripe spider black pastel

----------


## lovepig78

pewter bee fader (Cinnamon X Pastel X Spider X Fader)

----------


## John1982

Can we get a small hint, like how many genes are in there?  :Very Happy:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Tell us! I cant take it anymore!!!!  
> 
> It looks pretty awesome btw...


That wouldn't be any fun!

Thanks!




> redstripe spider black pastel





> pewter bee fader (Cinnamon X Pastel X Spider X Fader)


Nice try you two, but neither is the answer I am looking for! LOL




> Can we get a small hint, like how many genes are in there?


Ok...3 genes...Hope this helps!

----------


## h00blah

Lordy, is it sable black spider???? Regardless, it's pretty sweet haha

It obviously has spider.... I'm guessing sable as well... The silvery color is either axanthic or cinny/black pastel  :Very Happy: .... Idk... I like this mystery  :Good Job: 

Are 2/3 sable spider?? LOLLLL! Throw us a bone XD haha

- - - Updated - - -

I forgot that sable spiders are a lethal combo.... Chocolate spider something... Chocolate black bee? I give up. Can't wait to see the answer  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## lovepig78

Cinnamon Spider Fader


WHAT DO I WIN???

lol

----------


## John1982

red stripe, granite, vanilla?

----------


## cmack91

Leopard spider axanthic?

----------


## snomoon

no clue, but sure is neat looking.  

When are you going to spill the beans?

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Butter bee spotnose het red


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## DemmBalls

Redstripe, Enchi, Spider?
or
Fire, Enchi, Spider?

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Has het red butter spider been guessed yet?

----------


## MaxT815

Alright 5 pages of guessing is enough already, just say what it is.

----------

_MS2_ (10-16-2012)

----------


## rafacacho

Spider calico lesser?

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Alright 5 pages of guessing is enough already, just say what it is.


You pushed it to 6! I may pull a NERD and never tell!!! LOL

----------

_joebad976_ (10-17-2012)

----------


## John1982

red stripe mojo enchi

----------


## Kinra

Spotnose red stripe butter?

----------


## Freakie_frog

Super Nazca Spider Sable

----------


## joshj

enchi sable pin

----------


## Munizfire

Cookies & Cream! :Cool:

----------


## chago11

- chocolate spider redstripe 
- black pastel spider mystic
- mojave chocolate spider
- black pastel spider gstripe

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Telllllllllllll usssss!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## .G&S Royal pythons.

Woma super lesser

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Here's another hint...No Super/Homo genes involved.

----------


## Robert093090

Leopard Lesser Pin?
Leopard axanthic spider?


Follow my Instagram page @Noa_Morphs

----------


## OzarkPythons

> Here's another hint...No Super/Homo genes involved.



Axanthic/Spider/Clown?

----------


## SansCera

Sable Pastel Spider????

Tricky Jon  :Bowdown:

----------


## cmack91

Spotnose butter woma?

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Unguesssable!   :Very Happy:

----------


## .G&S Royal pythons.

WHAT THE H*** IS IT?!?!?! lol

----------


## DooLittle

Lol, I'm no good at guessing games.  Wanna pm me and tell??  I promise I can keep a secret.  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisS

Vanilla, calico or sugar, spider

----------


## JustinAskin

I got it..... It's a kitten!!!! 

Ok what do I win? Really what is it?


1.0 - Spider
1.0 - Pastel, Het Orange Ghost 
0.1 - Pastel, Het Orange Ghost
0.1 - Mojave
0.1 - Pinstripe

0.1 - German Shepherd (Kahlua)

1.1.0 Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus
1.1.0 Dendrobates Auratus "El Cope"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_arialmt_ (10-17-2012)

----------


## John1982

Unguessable eh? I'm now thinking you got some het stuff in there so I'll go with:

red stripe, het pied, het axanthic  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mr. K.

Vanila cream black pastel with maybe a leopard  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2

----------


## peterneish

Think it's about time u let the cat out of the bag! Think everyone on the forums had a guess now!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spartan452

leopard enchi cinny?

leopard red cinny?

red pastel cinny

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

Leopard calider

----------


## Kinra

Leopard Spider Red Stripe?
Leopard Spider Butter?
Leopard Spider Black Pastel/Cinny?

----------


## Kaorte

Leopard, red stripe, cinnamon? 


This is kinda hard!

----------


## Freakie_frog

I'm going to go simple Leopard Sable Red Stripe

----------


## coldbloodaddict

3 genes that have been around forever...No Recessives genes, no Supers...

I bet if I showed a pic of his Double gene sib someone would get that one...Although it is rare too it has been produced a couple times...

----------


## Kodieh

Cinnabee?  :Smile: 


Browsing on Tapatalk from my iPhone  :Smile:

----------


## dr del

Black pastel bee?

----------


## .G&S Royal pythons.

I think someone said it but cinnamon lesser spider?

----------


## brokeballer

spider X chocolate X pastel

----------


## dillan2020

pastel x black pastel x pinstripe

----------


## cmack91

Pastel woma het red?

----------


## dillan2020

pastel x black pastel x woma

----------


## joebad976

Spotnose Enchi Vanilla

----------


## MS2

Come on man! Over 2,000 views and still won't give it up.


Can you guess my snake? No pics, just start guessing :Very Happy:

----------


## joebad976

> Come on man! Over 2,000 views and still won't give it up.
> 
> 
> Can you guess my snake? No pics, just start guessing


Invisiball LOL

----------


## Solarsoldier001

This is so much fun to read. Everyone just keeps making me laugh as they post. 

Maybe a spider fader red stripe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

so when are you gonna quit teasin n let us know??  :Taz:  lol

----------


## angllady2

I am going to say:  Lesser or butter, spider, and?????

I like it.

Gale

----------


## Homegrownscales

Spotnose cinny woma 
Hmmmmmmmmmmm


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## irishanaconda

Killin me, im going to sue you for sleep deprivation lol jk

----------


## joebad976

Ok come on folks, it is just a Pewter Spotnose. That was so easy.

----------


## h00blah

Lesser chocolate spider! ?

----------


## Andybill

Do _you_ know what it is???  :Wink:

----------

BleedingOrange36 (10-18-2012),_gsarchie_ (10-18-2012)

----------


## h00blah

> Do _you_ know what it is???


Brilliant tactic! I bet he doesn't  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Haha

----------

_Andybill_ (10-18-2012)

----------


## joebad976

> Do _you_ know what it is???


LMAO that is good, flip the script on Jon

----------

_Andybill_ (10-18-2012)

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Do _you_ know what it is???


Yes Sir!

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Leopard spot nose calico chocolate *not sure if that has been guessed*

----------


## spasticbeast

cinnamon x pinstripe x mojave

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Leopard spot nose calico chocolate *not sure if that has been guessed*


One too many... Coldbloodedaddition said its only three genes 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Kinra

I give up...  :Sad: 

I've been looking at your collections page and just can't seem to put 3 genes together that would result in that.  

Are all the genes that are in it listed on your collections page?

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> I give up... 
> 
> I've been looking at your collections page and just can't seem to put 3 genes together that would result in that.  
> 
> Are all the genes that are in it listed on your collections page?


Yep they are all listed on my collection page...I bred a Double (he's listed) to a Single!

----------


## John1982

sable, red stripe, yellowbelly

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

black bee yellow belly?

----------


## John1982

sable, red stripe, fader?

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I should give up Butter bee spotnose?


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Andybill

Butter Nazca Woma?

----------


## DooLittle

I have no clue really, but is there calico in it?  Ooh, calico queen bee?  Is there such a thing, lol....  Help please....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RobNJ

> Yep they are all listed on my collection page...I bred a Double (he's listed) to a Single!


Ok, so I'm definitely thinking het red/butter/woma now...has to be it!

----------


## Kinra

> Ok, so I'm definitely thinking het red/butter/woma now...has to be it!


I don't see that as being a possibility given the animals listed, but it might be a black butter woma or a butter sable woma.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> I don't see that as being a possibility given the animals listed, but it might be a black butter woma or a butter sable woma.


Actually I could make a Het Red Woma Butter by breeding this Het Red Axanthic Woma to a Butter...


*But I didn't!*

----------


## RobNJ

> I don't see that as being a possibility given the animals listed, but it might be a black butter woma or a butter sable woma.


I see all 3 genes on Jon's collection page...in the form of a double gene and a single gene animal. I still could be way off, but the pattern and coloration seem right.

- - - Updated - - -




> Actually I could make a Het Red Woma Butter by breeding this Het Red Axanthic Woma to a Butter...
> 
> 
> *But I didn't!*


Wow Jon, this is a ridiculously tricky one!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> I see all 3 genes on Jon's collection page...in the form of a double gene and a single gene animal. I still could be way off, but the pattern and coloration seem right.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow Jon, this is a ridiculously tricky one!*


I thought so...That's why I decided to F with you guys!

----------


## Andybill

butterbee nazca!

----------


## h00blah

Super pastel woma chocolate enchi het red axanthic spider leopard calico....... Pos het clown...

Was I close???

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Super pastel woma chocolate enchi het red axanthic spider leopard calico....... Pos het clown...
> 
> Was I close???


You got the Spider right! LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Spider Butter Black Pastel?

----------


## coldbloodaddict

OK here's a pic of a double gene clutch mate to Unguessable...This pic was also taking right after she crawled out of the egg...

Can you guys guess this one?

----------


## Ryan Chin

leopard pin spider +- pewter?, sorry I only saw post#1

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> axanthic leopard pin spider, sorry I only saw post#1


I did post the exact amount of genes involved...I even posted there was no Supers or Recessives involved...

----------


## John1982

woma, spider, red stripe

----------


## h00blah

> OK here's a pic of a double gene clutch mate to Unguessable...This pic was also taking right after she crawled out of the egg...
> 
> Can you guys guess this one?


Spider spotnose cinny/blk pastel

----------


## majorleaguereptiles

> Here's another hint...No Super/Homo genes involved.


Thought this meant dominant genes only...

It definitely looks fire spider + black pastel or some other darkening gene.

----------


## Robert093090

Axanthic Spider Spotnose?? -_-


Follow my Instagram page @Noa_Morphs

----------


## Kinra

> Actually I could make a Het Red Woma Butter by breeding this Het Red Axanthic Woma to a Butter...
> 
> 
> *But I didn't!*


I shouldn't post things late at night.  I didn't see this one on the collections page.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Black pastel spider calico

----------


## dillan2020

black pastel spider vanilla

----------


## Spartan452

> OK here's a pic of a double gene clutch mate to Unguessable...This pic was also taking right after she crawled out of the egg...
> 
> Can you guys guess this one?


Double is a black pastel woma
triple is black pastel woma vanilla

----------


## Andybill

butter spider black pastel??

- - - Updated - - -

Leopard spider black pastel?  :Razz:

----------


## Kinra

> Double is a black pastel woma
> triple is black pastel woma vanilla


He gave us one of the genes.  It has spider in it:




> You got the Spider right! LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

> He gave us one of the genes.  It has spider in it:


I think the black pastel woma looks closer than a black pastel spider. Maybe we are being tricked! lol

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Looks kind of like a nazca woma that he has on his page. 




Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisS

Black pastel vanilla spider

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Wow I thought the double gene combo would be easy to get...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinra

> Wow I thought the double gene combo would be easy to get...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty sure you just thought it would be fun to torment us some more.   :Razz: 

Please just tell us.   :Please:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Thought this meant dominant genes only...
> 
> It definitely looks fire spider + black pastel or some other darkening gene.


No I mean it's not an actual Super....

----------


## pigfat

Fire spider spot nose.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Thought I would post both pics together for better comparison...

Unguessable...This one is 3 genes.


His clutch mate with only 2 genes...

----------


## Andybill

Your killin me Jon! What is it?!  :Taz:

----------


## Spartan452

I'm compiling some clues for everyone.

-no supers or recessive
-3 genes
-all 3 genes been around forever
-double has been produced before
-it has spider in it
-he bred a double to a single
-double is listed in his collection, nothing about the single though.

Here is a list of all his doubles from the collection.

black pastel sable
black bee
black butter
black pastel red stripe
black pastel trick
black pastel yellow belly
black pewter
blond blast
blond bumble bee
butterbee
butter nazca
butter sable
enchi sable
firefly
leopard spider
mojave nazca
mojave red stripe
mojave sable
mojave spider
Nazca woma
butter pastel
pastel spector
pastel woma
pastel yellowbelly
redstripe pinstripe
yellow belly nazca
yellow belly spotnose

If we reduce the newer morphs. Nazca, red stripe, leopard, sable, spector, trick

We are left with these animals:

black bee
black butter
black pastel yellow belly
black pewter
blond bumble bee
butterbee
firefly
mojave spider
butter pastel
pastel woma
pastel yellowbelly

One of those above must be the sire or the dam, unless he lied to us.

I feel like the double is either a spider mojave or a black bee. I also believe that one of the genes has to be a black pastel, no other animal would produce that grayed color.

----------

_brobertson_ (10-18-2012),Kaorte (10-18-2012)

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> I'm compiling some clues for everyone.


Great post! 

All the genes are on my collection page.

----------


## Sarin

Chocolate, Spider, Vanilla/Fire?

----------


## Kaorte

Black Pastel, Yellow belly, Spider?

- - - Updated - - -

FIRE YELLOWBELLY SPIDER?????

----------

Spartan452 (10-18-2012)

----------


## pigfat

Butter black bee

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Let me know so I can produce it! It's awesome!!(:

----------


## gsarchie

I'm growing weary of all of this.  I haven't guessed because I can't load the picture but it seems that someone is getting off on with-holding the information a little too much.  From what I can tell from the other posts, it has spider and black pastel in it?  Come on, Jon, just tell everyone what the third gene is already...  please?

----------

_Andybill_ (10-18-2012),Kaorte (10-18-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-18-2012),Spartan452 (10-18-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (10-18-2012)

----------


## Spartan452

I'm right there with you, let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...-yellow-belly/

----------


## Orenshi

... nvm I'm lame and didn't read all the replies. No nazca that's too new :-(

----------


## coldbloodaddict

It's only been 3 days guys! You will need way more patience then this to breed reptiles!!!

----------

h00blah (10-18-2012),_Munizfire_ (10-19-2012),_RobNJ_ (10-18-2012)

----------


## BleedingOrange36

Mojave fire spider?

----------


## Orenshi

Should we really rule out Nazca? Because according his website he said something about 2001.

I still think fire spider nazca or pastel spider nazca.

----------


## pigfat

Sugar/Spice Everythingnice

----------

BleedingOrange36 (10-18-2012)

----------


## joebad976

Blackbee spotnose

----------


## h00blah

Sable spider het red
Or
Sable spider black pastel

Found a sable spider pic that looks exactly like the 2-gene... Add either black pastel or het red, and you get the grey color?

----------


## h00blah

Oh, and I'm guessing pairing was black spider x sable?

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Sable spider het red
> Or
> Sable spider black pastel
> 
> Found a sable spider pic that looks exactly like the 2-gene... Add either black pastel or het red, and you get the grey color?


You got the two gene combo right...It's a Sable Spider!!!



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Oh, and I'm guessing pairing was black spider x sable?


Nope!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RobNJ

Butter Sable Spider...Butter Spider x Sable is my newest guess at the pairing.

----------


## h00blah

> Nope!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Ha the plot thickens  :Wink: !!

It would either have to be mojo or butter/lesser

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Butter Sable Spider...Butter Spider x Sable is my newest guess at the pairing.


Congrats Rob...You got it!!! 

Glad you put everyone out of their misery!!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (10-22-2012),_gsarchie_ (10-19-2012)

----------


## h00blah

LOL you can't just come in and mooch off my mad detective skills!

Or I guess you can haha  :Razz:

----------

BleedingOrange36 (10-19-2012)

----------


## angllady2

Well, I had two of the three.  I don't think that's bad considering how new I am to this.

Gale

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Thanks to everyone who played...Hope you had fun!

The pairing was Butter Sable x Spider...

----------

DooLittle (10-22-2012)

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Now time to buy the stuff to make this,,,, jk I'm broke  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Ha the plot thickens !!
> 
> It would either have to be mojo or butter/lesser


So close...You missed it by a minute!!!

----------

h00blah (10-19-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

> Congrats Rob...You got it!!! 
> 
> Glad you put everyone out of their misery!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Lol, thanks Jon! I let everyone else do the work and just randomly chimed in every so often.

----------


## Spartan452

One of the reasons I didn't guess sable spider was because I thought it was lethal combo.

----------


## h00blah

> One of the reasons I didn't guess sable spider was because I thought it was lethal combo.


That's why I avoided it too! Then I found an ad from 2011 of a sable spider, and a pic of one from an expo.. It even had the funky head pattern  :Good Job: . Couldn't decide on the light grey color til Jon said it wasn't black pastel. That pretty much summed it up lol.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> One of the reasons I didn't guess sable spider was because I thought it was lethal combo.


It is possibly a lethal combo...I have heard of a couple that lived so I wanted to try myself.

They seem to be ok...They definitely have the Spider issues...I'll start a new thread about them soon and keep it updated with their progress.

----------

h00blah (10-19-2012)

----------


## h00blah

> It is possibly a lethal combo...I have heard of a couple that lived so I wanted to try myself.
> 
> They seem to be ok...They definitely have the Spider issues...I'll start a new thread about them soon and keep it updated with their progress.


Haha I actually enjoy picking traits apart to guess a morph  :Razz: . i know some people don't have the patience for it, but it's fun! Especially if you actually give us an answer! Unlike some folks who will tease you with it, then keep their mouths shut. What's the fun in guessing when you'll only hear an answer 5 years later?

----------


## gsarchie

Congrats on a first and thanks for sharing, Jon.  Now I just have to wait 7 more weeks until I get home so that I can see what the darn thing looks like.  Stupid Army internet in Afghanistan blocking photobucket!

----------


## cmack91

I never would have guessed that. Beautiful guy you got there Jon  :Good Job:

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Thanks Guys!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

He shed...

----------

DooLittle (10-26-2012),h00blah (10-25-2012),Spartan452 (10-25-2012)

----------


## alittleFREE

Oh, just saw that you'd already answered. Doh.

Gorgeous fella.

----------


## RobNJ

That is a great looking combo Jon!

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> Oh, just saw that you'd already answered. Doh.
> 
> Gorgeous fella.


Thanks!




> That is a great looking combo Jon!


Thanks Rob!

----------


## SansCera

> Sable Pastel Spider????
> 
> Tricky Jon


lol...i'm so dumb!!! Knowing you heart Sable and Butter that is what I was thinking in my head but put Pastel instead of Butter...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Weirdface: 

Nice combo  :Bowdown:

----------

